# Getting the best deal at Jos A Bank



## gedman (Jan 18, 2010)

First, I want to *really* thank the posters on this forum. I spent lots of time this weekend reading the forum and educating myself about suits in general and Jos A Bank (JAB).

I need to buy a few nice suits. I've decided the Jos A Bank's Signature Gold collection is sufficient for my needs. I have seen posters mention sale prices in the $200-$300 range. I've also seen much written here about JAB's sneaky pricing and frequent sales.

Yesterday I signed up for the JAB email list. Today I got an email that the Sig Gold suits are on sale for 70% off: most suits selling for $328, and a few for $388. (The email says that the sale is only 2 days, but the JAB website says 6 days.)

- Do I pull the trigger and buy now, or wait for a better deal?
- How frequently does the 70% off sale occur (roughly)?
- How can I use a corporate membership at JAB to my advantage? (I'm self employed.)

Thanks!

Gedman


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

I see on the map that you are not far (26 miles) from Woodbury Common, the outlet of all outlets, with the possible exception of the one in San Marcos, TX. I would suggest checking out the Saks Off Fifth and/or the Neiman's Last Call there.

https://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/directions.asp?id=7

Alas, I don't know the answer to your JAB question, but I'm sure others here do.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Best I've seen is the buy one get two free stacked with an already discounted price. But you have to buy three suits.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

unless you need to get a suit ASAP, why don't you just watch their emails/website/mailings carefully for a month or two and see how they cycle through the specials. judging by their marketing/history, i tend to doubt you're going to miss out on a once-in-a-lifetime deal.

also, if memory serves, you can't apply the corporate discount when certain stuff is on a really deep discount.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

i'd hold out. I get emails announcing their discounts at least 2-3 times a week. i'm almost tempted to take myself off their mailing list


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> i'd hold out. I get emails announcing their discounts at least 2-3 times a week. i'm almost tempted to take myself off their mailing list


I did. What the **** are you going to buy from them? You've found AAAC, JAB ain't going to do it for you anymore....


----------



## caktaylor (Sep 3, 2009)

Seventy percent off is the best special that I have seen a JAB over the past year for the purchase of a single suit. They run some variation on that special approximately every 2-3 months. $328 for a Sig Gold is the best price I've seen this past year (excluding clearance Sig Gold suits, which can be lower). 

The last time that JAB ran this special, the Sig suits were also discounted 70 percent. So, they change things up a bit with every sale.

The corporate card is only valid on full price items; it does not stack with other discounts.


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ Actually, I quite like the Sig Gold suits and am VERY tempted to pick up one during this sale. Even being here, I think that the SG are a VERY high value/cost item.


----------



## The Raven (Nov 7, 2006)

I personally wouldn't pay more than $300 for a Signature Gold suit. If I got it for $250 I would think I did well. If I got it for $200 it would be a steal.

By the time they get to $250 or $200 I would expect the mainstream patterns to be gone and what was left to be a bit less popular.

I picked up a SG black pinstripe and a medium grey windowpane each in the past year and a half. One was $300 and one was $250.

Although I don't regret my purchases, in retrospect I'd rather have one Brooks Brothers 1818 that I picked up for $600 than two $300 JAB SGs.

Watch what sizes hang around the longest. If you are a popular size, you will have less time and choice.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Just wait for the "Buy 1 get 2 Free" sales that let you mix and match--you pay only for the highest priced item--just make sure you buy over $175 so shipping is free as well.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Leighton said:


> I did. What the **** are you going to buy from them? You've found AAAC, JAB ain't going to do it for you anymore....


true.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I also seen a nice-looking Signature Gold for $328.50. Is this a good value? I can't imagine I'll get anything else of better quality for cheaper than this:

https://www.josbank.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_11001_10050_102112


----------



## rtaylor (Jun 27, 2007)

70% is the best I can remember for Signature Gold suits (non-clearance styles). And the only sig golds to make it to clearance section are the nontraditional patterns. If you want gray, navy or similar, then pull the trigger now.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

It would be interesting to compare to TM Lewin, which is at the same price right now.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Why are people saying B1G2 is the best sale? That is 67% off. 70% is definitely better.

The only thing would be 50% off clearance which occurs about 3 times a year, and only on suits that have been on clearance for some time.

Also where have you guys been going that B1G2 stacks with anything? Because when I worked there, it certainly didn't stack with any other special pricings - including clearance.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd say if you want a JAB Sig Gold get it now its a good price for them. If your not in a hurry wait for another maker to go on sale like BB. Or check the Wizard of Aahs ebay store. He sells some really nice stuff that has been reviewed well by Andy. I have one of his nicer suits and I really like it. I feel its a good deal especially at under $300. Also he will do his best to swap pants for you if you need a different waist size than offered with the suit. I have to have a 50L, but I wear a 38/40 wasit so the 44 that comes with the suit doesn't work for me. So he swapped the pants to a 40. Jeff is a good guy and really knows how to help.


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> with the possible exception of the one in San Marcos, TX.


Off topic, perhaps, but don't EVER waste your time THERE. They don't even know what a man's suit is in that entire complex. For suckers only.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

70% off would of course be better than B1G2F if it applied to everything, but I haven't seen 70% off everything, just selected items.


----------



## gedman (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the very helpful replies in this thread. I went to JAB today (Paramus, NJ). Indeed all Sig Gold suits are 70% off.

*All *of the Sig Gold suits have hand-stitched edging on the lapel. I'm pretty sure my wife won't like the stitching and I'll be returning the suit.

The salesman told me that the hand stitched lapel is common on higher-end suits, and gave Hickey Freeman suits as an example. He also told me that Sig Gold are fully canvassed and Signature are 1/2 canvassed. (I thought that I read on this forum that Sig Gold is 1/2 canvassed.)

If I return this suit, then I'll be dropping down to the Signature series (which don't have hand stitching on the lapel) or looking for other options at other stores.


----------



## redarmy3 (Nov 27, 2009)

gedman said:


> Thanks for all the very helpful replies in this thread. I went to JAB today (Paramus, NJ). Indeed all Sig Gold suits are 70% off.
> 
> *All *of the Sig Gold suits have hand-stitched edging on the lapel. I'm pretty sure my wife won't like the stitching and I'll be returning the suit.
> 
> ...


Anything inherently wrong with the stitching? Is it too gaudy or just a personal preference? I think i saw online that their Platinum suit was ~ $600.

That actually looks like a pretty good deal if its as good as the website describes. According to the site its 150s and full canvassed.


----------



## gedman (Jan 18, 2010)

redarmy3 said:


> Anything inherently wrong with the stitching? Is it too gaudy or just a personal preference?


Personal preference, I suppose. Stitching on the entire perimeter of the lapel is simply too prevalent for my taste.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

gedman said:


> Personal preference, I suppose. Stitching on the entire perimeter of the lapel is simply too prevalent for my taste.


I believe that is called "pick stitching" and it looks gaudy to me. Others are fond of it. Just personal preference as you say.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Hand stitching of the lapel is a sign of quality.

Pick stitching can be gaudy. Its done by machine on that JAB btw. The whole lapel is probably done by machine. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if the entire suit was sewn by machine.

The lapel stitching can be the same color as the fabric, making it invisible until close inspection. Or it can be hot pink on navy and stand out. I'm pretty sure that the lapel actually needs that stitching. What it doesn't need is for the thread to stand out.


----------



## gedman (Jan 18, 2010)

Leighton said:


> Hand stitching of the lapel is a sign of quality.
> Pick stitching can be gaudy. The lapel stitching can be the same color as the fabric, making it invisible until close inspection. What it doesn't need is for the thread to stand out.


On the JAB suits I saw, the stitching was in-fact the same color as the fabric. However, the stitches themselves reflect light differently than the fabric, making them quite noticeable.


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

As has already been discussed, the best way to determine the best deal with JAB is simply to watch the promotions and learn JAB's marketing (especially online) behavior. For example, an olive plaid Sig Gold closeout on which I had my eye fell all the way to $149 in early 2008. I don't imagine SG's are going that low in 2010, but I share this merely to provide basic perspective.

The key to JAB's *best* deals is a basic willingness to accept what they're promoting. Probably 95% of the time, that means various print styles; solids are *never *on the menu, nor are mainstream/conservative pinstripes in desirable colors on *truly* deep discount.


----------



## xerais (Sep 12, 2009)

I got an email saying tomorrow everything in the store would be on sale. 70% off the signature gold suits (which is going on right now) but all other suits will be 60% off. I stopped by a store to look at the signature gold as I need a plain navy for law school but I didn't like the stitching on the lapel, so I'm going to grab a signature suit tomorrow.


----------



## sxklaw (Jan 3, 2010)

I actually went against my own advise and picked up a platinim suit that should be delivered tomorrow.Will report back on how it is. the orice was about 500, too good to pass up. It is full canvasesed 150's. the gold is half canvassed


----------

